# nitesiter site augments



## gspman (May 24, 2009)

anyone use these ?
how do they apply?
How rugged are they ?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I have and are using them. Application is simple, clean where you're going to apply the dot, apply the dot, let set for awhile for adhesive to bind. Work very well, once they are charged up, they'll illuminate for approx.3-4 hrs. They work great (unless you put them in an ultrasonic cleaner too long, don't ask how I know). No issues with them working off from recoil, holster usage, etc.:smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had them on two of my guns for a while now and am very happy with them. Neither has come loose yet and they give a nice clean white dot that's easy to see.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have them on my Sigma .40 and they work well when charged. I followed the install directions and heated the dots with a light after they were put in place. I carry the Sigma sometimes and it also spends a lot of time in my car or truck and the dots are still in place. I recommend them and they are cheap.


----------

